# New (second hand) Heavenly



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd say hi to the Fracino community!

Finally upgraded my Gaggia Classic to a Fracino Heavenly... so far very happy. Hadn't realised how big it was until I got it, but getting used to it now... have it paired with my Iberital MC2, so will eventually upgrade that...

First impressions? Wow the steam power is huge! need to relearn how to do microfoam... Shots seem consistent. Pucks seem very wet. drip tray small (but had read about that!).

You can't get as much ground coffee in the basket as with the gaggia... Actually that lead so an interesting point... its much clearer when the coffee blonds... that with the "small" basket has led me to use a naked with a triple basket, with 25g coffee to make ~40g shot...

So that's my initial thoughts... very happy so far!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

25g coffee? Jings.


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

yeah, just been experimenting... used to do 18g, but think it was blonding too much when I was making up to about 40g shot. tried 18g coffee with about 30g shot, which was lovely, but then making it into an americano or something seemed a bit weak... still experimenting though!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What do you mean when you say blonding too much? Too soon?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

jpt198 said:


> yeah, just been experimenting... used to do 18g, but think it was blonding too much when I was making up to about 40g shot. tried 18g coffee with about 30g shot, which was lovely, but then making it into an americano or something seemed a bit weak... still experimenting though!


Size cups appropriately , 18 to 36 should be fine as 5 oz drink

It's all about the dilution, just the same with robinsons squash!

Also don't doubt the difference 2g can make on yielded espresso taste 30g , 32 ,34 ,36 and 38 from same dose it may surprise you.


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What do you mean when you say blonding too much? Too soon?


Hi,

Sorry, I mean blonding too soon - at about 30 ml?? Although I'm not 100% sure I'm recognise it when it does blond... wondered about posting a movie and getting a second opinion!

It may also be simply that I need to unlearn the bad habits from previous machines... I had some awful habits from by old delonghi ikona that I discovered with my upgrade to the classic. One was to massively over extract the shot to get any kind of strength into an Americano... Maybe I'm still getting the ratio of coffee:espresso:Americano wrong... I'll have a look at CallumT ratio advice.

Cheers

J


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If blonding early then grind finer but judge by weight if its blinding "early" rather than volume....( ie I need to get to 2 fl oz)


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

CallumT said:


> Size cups appropriately , 18 to 36 should be fine as 5 oz drink
> 
> It's all about the dilution, just the same with robinsons squash!
> 
> Also don't doubt the difference 2g can make on yielded espresso taste 30g , 32 ,34 ,36 and 38 from same dose it may surprise you.


Hi Callum,

Thanks for your advice. i wondered if the size of my cups is the culprit - I'll suss them out tonight. I don't really know oz - is that imperial fluid ounces? i.e. 5oz ~140mls?

Cheers

J


----------

